# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Baraja antigua francesa año 1800

## lamagiadegardy

Hola a todos, a ver si alguien me saca un poco de dudas, pues a llegado a mi poder de una forma curiosa una baraja antigua segun tiene marcado en el As de trebol es de la republica francesa del año 1800 o 1840 parece poner, no se distingue bien, tiene las cartas normal de una baraja francesa +21 cartas marcadas del 1 al 21 con dibujos de distintas figuras de la epoca
Alguien me podria decir que clase de baraja es esta??
Cual seria su valor ??
no se pongo el anuncio por si alguien me saca de dudas
gracias por adelantado
saludos y feliz entrada y salida de año
chao

----------


## ToniSo

Buffs que pregunta más difícil!!!

----------


## magomurga

O.o!!! Tan antigua?? Podrias subir unas fotos??

Un RuBiio^^

----------


## lamagiadegardy

Vale, a ver si alguien puede decir algo mas con las fotos

----------


## magomurga

A ver... poco te puedo decir... seguro que hay algun coleccionista que sabe mas cosas, pero dejame que me aclare.
Hay 21 cartas con unos diseños peculiares, numeradas, que no sabes para que sirven,y despues tienes una baraja francesa antigua, que por cierto es muy bonita. Las dos tienen el mismo diseño en el dorso?? (quiero decir las 21 y la baraja normal)

A ver si algun coleccionista aclara algo, porque esa baraja parece interesante!!!

Un RuBiio^^

----------


## Bokki

eso es una joya, no se te ocurra venderla!!!
a mi me encantan los libros antiguos y viendo
las cartas estas, tienen muy buena pinta
cuidalas y muestralas como algo distinto,

----------


## angelilliks

Es una baraja del tarot los 22 arcanos mayores y el resto los menores. La baraja del tarot "española" está compuesta de 78 cartas, los 22 arcanos mayores y una baraja con cartas del 1 al 10, sota, caballo, reina y rey. Curiosa esta baraja. Aunque creo que la tienes incompleta.

----------


## lamagiadegardy

Hola a todos y gracias por vuestras respuestas, contesto apreguntas
-con estas nuevas fotos podeis ver que la baraja es del mismo dorso todas las cartas son asi
-La baraja esta completa, los 4 palos estan completos del As al rey, solo que tienen una figura mas
-No creo que la baraja sea de tarot, ya que no se encuentran figuras que hay en estas barajas
-No se si las cartas que corresponden a dibujos de la epoca estan completas, solo puedo decir que estan numeradas del 1 al 21, pero como dije antes los 4 palos si que estan completos, solo que con una figura mas
A ver si con estas nuevas fotos alguien nos cuenta algo mas sobre esta baraja
saludos
y gracias a todos

----------


## magicpasion

nos podrias decir como ha llegado a tu poder?

----------


## angelilliks

Compañero lamagiadegardy, por lo que comentas tiene toda la pinta de ser un tarot. Se componen de 78 cartas y el formato 1-10, sota, caballo, reina y rey es extrañísimo encontrarlo fuera del mundo del tarot, la prueba son las 21 cartas numeradas que son los arcanos mayores, adicionalmente deberías tener otra sin número pero con le mismo formato que las otras 21 (que creo que te falta por que no la has comentado, ya que es una carta que llama la atención y representa a El Loco).

Es curiosa por el tamaño poker y por usar ya los palos de la baraja francesa. Te adjunto un link a la información http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarot_(cartas)

Pero vamos, que es 100% seguro de que es una baraja de tarot muy peculiar.

----------


## lamagiadegardy

Hola de nuevo, pues si es cierto que tiene una carta mas, que es una figura sin ningun palo, es una figura tocando una gitarra
pues por lo que se ve si que parece una baraja del tarot como bien dice el compañero angelilliks
la consegui en un mercado callejero  de un pueblo de francia
Como podria saber verdaderamente del año que es , y su valor ??

----------


## Moñiño

En la casa de Fournier, tienen barajas similares en reproducciones y son de tarot segun nos comentaron. 
No estaban antiguamente tan definidas las figuras como las de hoy dia. Como todo, el diseño va por modas adaptandose a los tiempos, pero fijo que son de tarot.

----------


## angelilliks

Creo que es una baraja de orígenes o inspiración italiana, con una tirada relativamente corta y cuyo artesano venía de una familia pudiente de Italia o con orígenes italianos, como se puede leer es un tal B. P. Grimald. Es difícil, pero si quviera que situarla en el tiempo exacto, creo que diría que es de alrededor 1820, por las ilustraciones que aparecen en los arcanos mayores.

Acude a un anticuario, pero por lo que se puede apreciar es una pieza de alta calidad y no apta para cualquiera en el siglo XIX.

----------


## lamagiadegardy

muchas gracias a todos por vuetras respuestas, efectivamente, en la carta que se supone que es el loco del tarot ( aunque no tiene ninguna pinta de eso ese naipe ) vienen marcado en un lado France y el el Otro B.P GRIMAUD, en el Rey de Picas tambien estan estas marcas, y mirando por internet encontre otra baraja del 1800, no igual a esta, pero en la que el Rey de Picas tiene las mismas marcas, solo que en vez de France, pone R.Francesa
Intentare dar con un Anticuario como me decis para saber sus años verdaderos, y cual seria su valor
gracias de nuevo a todos
feliz año

----------


## lamagiadegardy

Es que como bien dije antes, no se ve bien el año en el sello parece ser que es bien 1840, eso parece

----------


## lamagiadegardy

Bueno por fin encontre una baraja igual a esta, 
Como bien dijimos, se trata de una baraja del tarot,Francesa y segun dicen con estilo germano, y parece ser del año 1890 ( a mi me parece 1840 la que tengo )
Esta en un valor de unos 600 € ( que no esta nada mal )
pudeis ver esta en 
http://www.todocoleccion.net/baraja-...igua~x11352913

bueno pues parece que ya tenemos todo lo que se puede saber de esta antigua baraja, y como me supònia esta bien valorada
si alguien puede añadir algo mas :Confused: 
saludos

----------


## lordferguson

Pues yo tengo unas de 1800 que pone en el estuche "Bycicle 1800 Series" y sólo me costaron 8 euros en tiendamagia ; ) :Wink1:

----------

